
An Alternative Web Search Engine - kondor6c
https://www.gigablast.com
======
kondor6c
A snapshot of the source code seems available here:
[https://github.com/gigablast/open-source-search-
engine](https://github.com/gigablast/open-source-search-engine)

They offer "stripped" which removes many tracking parts of the website.
Additionally it could be useful for individuals that are on a degraded network
connection (different parts of the world).

It also has an API which I haven't interacted with but seems neat. I just
figured I would share it.

